# Cose ridicole



## Fantastica (28 Giugno 2013)

Paccottiglia sentimentale, non sentimenti. I sentimenti sono una cosa  seria, maledettamente seria. 
Passeggiando per strada si guardano gli  altri venirti incontro. 
Se non sei proprio distratto da pensieri  ossessivi, vàluti… “mi piace”/”non mi piace” e associ allo squallore di  un pomeriggio qualunque -che sarebbe squallido se nella tua vita non ci  fosse questo e questo e quest’altro, ecc.- l’uniformità deprimente dei  corpi che incontri -non me ne piace nessuno-, soprattutto quelli delle  donne, così opalescenti e indistinti nei loro sguardi distanti, come  svuotati di dolcezza, miseri… 
Forse ciascuno è qualcuno. 
Forse. 
Te lo  dici come una speranza nel domani, ma ci credi pochissimo. Pensi ai film  di Rohmer, ai sui racconti stagionali, e ti ricordi di queste personcine  garbate che li abitavano: persone comuni, ma non qualsiasi né qualunque.  
Ricordi che un tempo era più facile restare impressionati, forse perché  si usava la carta e si usava la biro per scrivere. E se c’erano delle  rughe, incisioni, beh, c’erano, eppure non si notavano, perché i visi  avevano luce. In nessuno dei corpi che ti vengono incontro cogli una  nota, una luce di grazia…
Tanto sentimentalismo, oppure il deserto, romanticismo nullo, come  quando ti sceglievano lo sposo o la sposa. 
Anche adesso è così, la sola  differenza è che -credi- scegli tu: infatti non c’è nessuna, ma proprio  nessuna, ragione che non possa essere di mero calcolo di convenienza  -anche morale, non materiale- per cui io-tu dovremmo scegliere quel  corpo lì, proprio quello, e non quello là, quell’altro là, tanto  indifferenti sono. Anche oggi è esattamente uguale questa o quella, solo  che è più ipocrita: ti credi innamorato o innamorata, solo perché ti scoccia  ammettere (ti hanno convinto che sei unico, magari dicendoti che guidi  un’auto unica, il che è manifestamente un’idiozia colossale, essendo  l’auto un oggetto di serie) che stai invece semplicemente e banalmente  -e non c’è nulla di male in questo- realizzando un programma di specie,  un programma che anche tu come quasi tutti nutri in testa, e che prevede  che tu assolva ai tuoi doveri riproduttivi. Cresci e moltiplicati!  Esecuzione di programma, altro che amore. Perché non si dà  innamoramento senza impossibilità, ostacoli, asprezze e quindi lotta,  battaglia, a volte guerra. E chi è quel pazzo che fa la guerra per avere  il  grano di cui dispone già in abbondanza per andare a prenderne di  uguale al vicino col rischio di inimicarselo?
Come sono ridicole le scritte a caratteri cubitali sul selciato davanti  alle scuole, e non perché sono eccessive, perché anzi l’eccesso è  dell’amore, ma perché sono imitazioni di gesti già visti già sentiti  già usati, non hanno nulla di quello slancio creativo che è uno dei  meravigliosi effetti dell’amore; come sono ridicoli i lucchetti ai  ponti, come sono ridicole le dichiarazioni urlate dalle pagine dei  quotidiani acquistate a caro prezzo per san valentino… sproporzioni  dettate dall’inanità del cuore che deve abbigliarsi di qualche  incantamento pubblico per convincere se stesso dell’esistenza di un  qualche intimo sentire. 
Non è innamorato chi non rinuncia, nemmenio  quando pensa di esserlo, all’esibizione, alla dichiarazione, alla  pubblicità…


----------

